# getting it all wrong



## cb45

too often as i read n write here on TAM, i see....
words/phrases like "u deserve to be happy" "he/shes cheating" "i let her/him explore OM/OW..." "i'm not happy..." "i cant live w/out my W/H" "does sex texting constitute cheating via EA or PA for the 45th time?"

and yada yada.......wah wah wah......blah blah blah.

i read so many solutions, most sound good but in truth are
just common day fallacies. (am guilty too, is easy 2 slip)

all the above are based on SELFISHNESS, SELFISH concerns etc
& with too little info to say anything pertinent at all.

i'm here to remind(some)all that there is a solution.
Jesus showed the way 2k yrs ago. others too have shown
it, famous people all, but none better than Jesus did. :smthumbup:

SERVICE, SACRIFICE, SHARING, INNER STRENGTH, BELIEF IN
GOD AND EMULATING HIS WAY (2 name a few).

heres the easy answer: serve yer mate. have a contest.
see whos the best servant. put her/him b4 u.

cant do it can ya? easier said than done eh? but its the
ideal. if only i could watch a H/W out there having this
contest, whos the better servant. now that admission ticket 
would be priceless dont u think? 

heres the rub. takes 2 folk. no worshiping H/W stuff, like
in that movie "firestarter." theres already enough idol worshipers
here n out in the real world. takes 2 to do.

good luck finding one, if u r that other "one" .

heres anothe rub. easy to say but harder to do.

aaaah, but one day we'll all(christians)be changed.
glorious day that'll be.:biggrinangelA:


----------



## cb45

addendum to above.

deserve happiness? did u say deserve maam? i dont think we
ever get what we deserve, be it good or bad, on this earth
too often(do u?).

happiness is a complex state of being. hard to maintain, if 
fortunate enough in the 1st place to "obtain/reach" it.

happiness is like fleeting moments, glory....victory....adrenaline
athletes high, and so on. it can be b4 or after that 
unique/special time in the bedrm, or staring/smilling at yer 
loved one from across the D.R. table, or laughing together
at some sitcom show, or.....or....or.

but deserve? as in entitled? no. just ask many a mature
french W or H, who has some experience to say so.

so do not pity yerself if u deem yerself lacking in the 
happiness dept.

now neglect, abuse, etc., those r diff stories for another
time perhaps.


----------

